# Pecan Nut Pie Recipe Request



## Rude Rudi

I've trolled the internet and can not find a decent Pecan Nut Pie recipe anywhere...

There are one or two but the reviews are non existent or sketchy... 

Does anyone have a lekker Pecan Nut Pie recipe in their arsenal that they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## Huffapuff

Don't know if this will satisfy your craving @Rude Rudi , but it's highly rated and has FW Butter Pecan in it...?

Bust a Nut by Alisa.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> Don't know if this will satisfy your craving @Rude Rudi , but it's highly rated and has FW Butter Pecan in it...?
> 
> Bust a Nut by Alisa.



Thanks - I made this one on the weekend and doubled it as it is a winner! I have a 60ml steeping and had some last night - the "proe stukkie" was promising!!

Not quite what I'm looking for - I'm looking for a proper pecan nut pie with a crust...hence my request....


----------



## stevie g

Add 1.5% TFA G.Cracker clear for crust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> Add 1.5% TFA G.Cracker clear for crust.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Agreed, some tweaking! And sharing your results of course. Pecan Pie... YYYUUUUMMMMMM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Please let me know how it turns out - it's looking promising with @Sprint's suggestion.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Cool, I'll split the batch and add Graham Crust to one, this pie crust base to the other and leave the 3rd plain.


----------



## stevie g

With bust a nut... I've tried it... You want to go down to between 12.5 - 15% on the flavor base then add in the G-cracker clear, usually the stock percentages are too rich and might he sickeningly rich as an ADV. 

Also add some vanilla - I used TFA/TPA French Vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

NewOobY said:


> Since I've been gone for so long I thought, I'd drop by and leave this awesome recipe here for my fellow DIY-ers
> 
> *Its a spin off of Pecan Pie Filling from here - I call it: Heaven *
> FLV Macaroon 2%
> FLV Pralines 3%
> CAP Vanilla Custard 2%
> FA Apple Pie 2%
> FA Marshmallow 1%
> TFA Graham Cracker 0.5%
> 1 drop MTS Vape Wizzard per 10ml
> 
> Steep Time: _At Least 1 week, 2 weeks is best. _
> 
> If its not sweet enough for you then add some sucralose to it.
> 
> I'm enjoying it, its really good - been vaping it solidly for the past 2 weeks. Has a subtle coconut and nutty chocolate flavour, its hard to explain - but I can assure you it is good.



How about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

SAVaper said:


> How about this.


I was also thinking of posting that in reply to the post. Thanks , I have been vaping this for the past week. It's oh sooo good - maybe not sweet enough for most people, but it's perfect for me.

P.S. I'm working on a similar recipe without the Apple Pie, because I know some people don't like cinnamon or are sensitive to cinnamon. I was thinking of subbing the Apple Pie for maybe straight Fuji apple and upping the graham crust a bit. Not sure will test and report back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, so I added the crust as follows - I thinks this has more depth than just plain Graham Cracker:

2% Apple Pie (FA) 
0.5% Biscuit (inw)
1.5% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA) 

I added it to the whole batch for simplicity as the calcs ate too fine - particularly after a couple of beers!
I had a little taste as the Bust a nut has already steeped but it needs some time - the base is there but needs some time to settle in nicely.

Crossing all by bits... 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I added the crust as follows - I thinks this has more depth than just plain Graham Cracker:
> 
> 2% Apple Pie (FA)
> 0.5% Biscuit (inw)
> 1.5% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)
> 
> I added it to the whole batch for simplicity as the calcs ate too fine - particularly after a couple of beers!
> I had a little taste as the Bust a nut has already steeped but it needs some time - the base is there but needs some time to settle in nicely.
> 
> Crossing all by bits...



OK, so I let the pie crust sit for a bit with the Bust A Nut and just cracked it open...

The pie crust is there - but just... It adds a bit of complexity to the already brilliant Bust a Nut recipe but I'm not sure whether it makes it better.
Because of the strong nut flavours in the original recipe, it seems to overpower the delicate crust.
The crust is there (and good) but it is not given the deserved recognition in this recipe.

I will whip up a couple of other mixes to support the pie crust to see if I can get it to be the hero:
2% Apple Pie (FA)
0.5% Biscuit (inw)
1.5% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)

Until then, the search for a Pecan Nut Pie recipe continues...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Rude Rudi said:


> I've trolled the internet and can not find a decent Pecan Nut Pie recipe anywhere...
> 
> There are one or two but the reviews are non existent or sketchy...
> 
> Does anyone have a lekker Pecan Nut Pie recipe in their arsenal that they wouldn't mind sharing?



https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pecan+nut+pie+ejuice+recipe


----------



## Rude Rudi

zadiac said:


> https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pecan+nut+pie+ejuice+recipe



Thanks @zadiac - been there, done that hence this thread...None of the recipes filled me with any great joy and very little feedback/comments/ratings on any of 'em...


----------

